# My Bionic is slow to boot...



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry if this has been answered, tried searching before I made this, but it seems like it always takes 3+ minutes to boot my bionic, as if I wiped cache before every boot. It's not a real pain or anything, because once everything is booted, it's performing very well. Just concerned I s'pose. Also, when in bootstrap (official one), it takes forever to wipe things. Wiping cache takes about 20 or so seconds whereas on every other device I've owned has taken literally like 1 second. Wiping data takes about 90 seconds, sometimes longer.

Any ideas? I've tried the Big 3 roms, and it's just as slow on all of them. Have done multiple data wipes and fxz/r3l3as3-root recoveries.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You're not crazy, it's the bionic.

I noticed the same thing as a former OG owner...


----------

